# Walker County WMAs



## dadsbuckshot (Apr 3, 2010)

Has anyone hunted Otting Tract WMA or Zahnd WMA?

Just wondering if there is any game there worth hunting or what your experiences are with the WMA.....

Deer, Turkey, Bear, Squirrels - I am interested in it all - let me know if you have experience with these areas and your thoughts/opinions.....

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 5, 2010)

Hunted both. They are bow only and get a lot of pressure. Otting closes just as the Rut usually hits so it sucks for big deer. Did have a friend get lucky a few years ago with a 126.....Zahnd was just expanded a couple of years ago. We were scouting it right after it opened and found ladder stands/loc ons on all the ridges. So much for not leavng stands on a WMA.............RW


----------



## NGxplr22 (May 21, 2010)

Just so you know, Otting Tract is actually well inside Chattooga County, not Walker.
The DNR has been made aware of their error (on the website and WMA map) and said they would correct it.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 14, 2010)

TTT....

Anyone tried Otting or Zahnd this year yet?

Any kills or sightings?


----------



## ssw (Sep 14, 2010)

*nwg*

not hunted otting hunted zhand long walk to get away from crowd and its pretty thick


----------

